# Under the Gear



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

If they only knew.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

That shiit is just crazy. That's all PVC?


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well nice work clean neat straight level and its nice to see a commercial job on the forum lets see some more views of that room .:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

FastFokker said:


> That's all PVC?


Looks like the 90s are RMC. Makes things look much neater as PVC 90s are really 85s in that size.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

During the pour.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

That's it. All you have to do, is just bolt it together.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Went to a job earlier this year with a 6' deep open space the width and lenght of the gear, below the gear all conduits entered without a 90. They did a nice job racking the conductors.

Year ago we had a similar setup and the conductors looked like spaghetti


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

brian john said:


> Went to a job earlier this year with a 6' deep open space the width and lenght of the gear, below the gear all conduits entered without a 90. They did a nice job racking the conductors.
> 
> Year ago we had a similar setup and the conductors looked like spaghetti


Fascinating story. Got pics?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice work...:thumbup:


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

Just like in an episode of This Old House. All done in half an hour.


----------



## tim123 (Feb 15, 2009)

you mean to tell me the concrete workers didnt kick the crap out of all your pipes and then try to poke holes in the tape to fill them with concrete?


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

tim123 said:


> you mean to tell me the concrete workers didnt kick the crap out of all your pipes and then try to poke holes in the tape to fill them with concrete?


you always put a man on the pour to keep an eye out.


----------



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

Ill play


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

It is my dream to run a job like that someday. 























So I can die young of a heart attack.:laughing:


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Pipe runner I think they have you beat! Just kidding, we have all seen the pics of four 4k amp services on the big one your still working on. No one has ever posted anything here that even comes close to that one!


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

123electric said:


> Pipe runner I think they have you beat! Just kidding, we have all seen the pics of four 4k amp services on the big one your still working on. No one has ever posted anything here that even comes close to that one!


could be because the services that are larger than that cannot be photographed...


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Ozzy1990 said:


> Ill play
> View attachment 27862


http://www.electriciantalk.com/f30/little-pipe-runs-7156/
Over a 1,000,000' of pipe under FF.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Guy on the far right is looking for a fight :laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Fascinating story. Got pics?


No cameras allowed.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks great!

I'd love to do underground in the shade for once!!


----------

